# BIG Game Lanzarote pers. Erfahrungen!!



## Esoxalpha (8. August 2006)

Hallo,
will im September nach Lanzarote und auch BIG Game fischen!
Hat jemand Erfahrung, kennt jemand gescheite Boote am besten in Puerto del Carmen *aus persönlicher Erfahrung?!!!* Im Netz habe ich schon einige gefunden - sind rein optisch aber nicht der Knaller.
Habe schon auf Cran Canaria gefischt. Hat jemand persönliche Erfahrung mit Lanzarotes BIG GAME?! Wie läuft der Marlin dort?
Danke für Eure Beiträge


----------



## Ansgar (9. August 2006)

*AW: BIG Game Lanzarote pers. Erfahrungen!!*

Moin,

schick mal ne PM an Matthias Henningsen ("walhalla") - der kennt sich da glaube ich ganz gut aus...

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## saily (9. August 2006)

*AW: BIG Game Lanzarote pers. Erfahrungen!!*

Hallo Esox,

war vor ein paar Jahren dort - damals kannte ich mich aber noch so gut wie gar nicht aus...#c 

Man muß echt unterscheiden - es wird dort viel Touriverarsche mit Langleinen abgezogen, wo dann ein toter Hai herausgeholt wird. Oft werden Boote mit 8 Tourianglern besetzt - damit dann jeder ein Fischlein rausziehen darf wird Bottomfishing gemacht.
Achte also darauf mit echten Big-Gamern rauszufahren - die wirst du am höheren Preis leicht erkennen können... 

Die beste Insel zum Marlinfischen ist Gomera wie man immer hört. Ohne mir ganz sicher zu sein würde ich aber vom Gefühl her sagen, dass die beste Marlinzeit im Sept. vorbei sein dürte.
Nach meinem Wissensstand gehts dort mitte Mai los bis max Ende August. Aber möglich ist ja immer alles.

Bin mir aber sicher, dass es hier noch Leute gibt, die das genauer wissen...

Tight Lines

saily#h


----------



## Lehmkuhl (22. August 2006)

*AW: BIG Game Lanzarote pers. Erfahrungen!!*

gute zeit fur marlin und yellofin-tuna  boote für trolling in puerto-calero   euro 700    bericht im blinker letzte ausgabe.  im september findet ein tornamet statt 40-50 boote starten von puerto-calero 31-08__1-2 09 . von playa-blanca aus ein weiteres mitte september         tl  igfa member


----------



## Volker2809 (28. August 2006)

*AW: BIG Game Lanzarote pers. Erfahrungen!!*

Hab in der neuesten Ausgabe des Blinkers (09/2006) einen ausführlichen Bericht über das Big Game Angeln vor Lanzarote entdeckt. Für Interessierte zur Info!


----------



## Shark69 (9. September 2006)

*AW: BIG Game Lanzarote pers. Erfahrungen!!*

hi,
vor lanzarote geht nix. zumindest hab ich da in den letzten 20 Jahren nix goßes gefangen. von puerto calero aus ca. 8milen raus hab ich schon große wahoos gefangen. Stahlvorfach ist dann pflicht sonst sind die teuren köder weg.Kleinere marlins so um die 100 kg werden da bei den Tournaments auch schon mal gefangen aber keine großen.


----------



## Shark69 (9. September 2006)

*AW: BIG Game Lanzarote pers. Erfahrungen!!*



saily schrieb:


> Hallo Esox,
> 
> war vor ein paar Jahren dort - damals kannte ich mich aber noch so gut wie gar nicht aus...#c
> 
> ...


 
Sorry im september war sogut wie kein fisch da. beste zeit ist der oktober. wenn man sich überhaupt noch auf so was verlassen kann dank el nino.


----------



## Grottenolm (30. September 2006)

*AW: BIG Game Lanzarote pers. Erfahrungen!!*

Hallo,

war auch in Puerto del Carmen.Wir haben durch das Hotel eine Tagesfahrt organisieren lassen.Sind ca. 20 min. mit dem Auto südwerts gefahren (weis leider den Ort nicht mehr )...|kopfkrat.

Sehr gut ausgestattes Schiff mit Top Referentliste.Leider kam vor dem Ablegen noch ein völlig "dichter" Engländer an Board und "bestellte" auch gleich wieder BIER!!!

Erst geschleppt (ohne Erfolg...)...

dann wollte der Engländer Selbstmord begehen, leider im vollen Ernst ( Seekrank:v+ Alk = keine gute Mischung ) - Dieser wurde dann nach langem Hin und Her von nem anderen Boot an Land gebracht.Schade,hätte guter "Rubby Dubby" abgegeben!

Habe dann 2 schöne rote Meerbrassen und ne gelbe Muräne gefangen.

Dann gings wieder zurück.. Hai hätte auch geklappt,aber der Inselbewohner wollte ja nicht als "Anfutter dienen"|supergri

Preis pro Angler 60 Euro / Nichtangler 40 Euro.4 Mann Besatzung inl. Koch,3 Angler - 1 Engländer - 3 Zuschauer.

Viele Grüße ...vom Grottenolm


----------



## mightyeagle69 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: BIG Game Lanzarote pers. Erfahrungen!!*

Ich fliege nächsten Monat nach Lanzarote für ne Woche & würde gern 1 Tag dort Bottomfishing machen........mehr iss leider nicht drinne da sonnst meine Maus nicht mitspielt |gr: bzw. es nur STRESS geben würde!!!
Kann mir jemand hier ein gescheites Boot empfehlen bzw. welcheErfahrungen habt Ihr dort gesammelt?Wär echt dankbar für ein paar gute infos.Wie sieht es dort aus vom Land mit Wobbler,Blinker & Co. ????? GEHT DA WAS.....?

Cheers & Thx

MightyEagle


----------



## Volker2809 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: BIG Game Lanzarote pers. Erfahrungen!!*

Ich war im Januar 2006 auf Lanzarote und hab hier einen Reisebericht eingestellt:

http://www.fishing-web.de/Forum/viewtopic.php?t=211

Vielleicht hilft er Dir bei Deinen Planungen!


----------



## mightyeagle69 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: BIG Game Lanzarote pers. Erfahrungen!!*



Volker2809 schrieb:


> Ich war im Januar 2006 auf Lanzarote und hab hier einen Reisebericht eingestellt:
> 
> http://www.fishing-web.de/Forum/viewtopic.php?t=211
> 
> Vielleicht hilft er Dir bei Deinen Planungen!



Super Cooler Bericht....!!!
jetzt hab ich noch mehr bökke kann es kaum noch abwarten!
Wo auf Lanzarote biste denn gewesen & mit welchem Boot bist Du raus Hafen etc.
Wir werden in                      Playa Blanca unser Hotel beziehen,das ist etwa 10KM von Puerto del Carmen entfernt......dort fahren mehrere Boote raus.....allerdings sind die Homepages  von den Anbietern  sehr lasch & nicht gerade informativ #c.

Cheers MightyEagle


----------



## Volker2809 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: BIG Game Lanzarote pers. Erfahrungen!!*

Unser Hotel war in Costa Tequise. Das Boot lag in Puerto del Carmen. Es gibt noch weitere Boote fürs Little-Big-Game, aber unser Boot wurde mir empfohlen. Den Namen von dem Boot siehst Du in meinem Bericht (er fällt mir gerade nicht ein). Der Käptn machte auch einen motivierten Eindruck, was auch nicht immer auf den Booten der Fall ist. 
Mein Tip: Nimm Dir eine leichte Pilkrute (20 lbs) und entsprechend kleine/mittlere Multi mit fürs Grundangeln vom Boot. Wir mussten mit den 50 lbs Ruten/Rollen-Kombinationen auf Grund fischen. Ist so ähnlich wie mit Panzern auf Kaninchen jagen! :q


----------



## mightyeagle69 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: BIG Game Lanzarote pers. Erfahrungen!!*



Volker2809 schrieb:


> Unser Hotel war in Costa Tequise. Das Boot lag in Puerto del Carmen. Es gibt noch weitere Boote fürs Little-Big-Game, aber unser Boot wurde mir empfohlen. Den Namen von dem Boot siehst Du in meinem Bericht (er fällt mir gerade nicht ein). Der Käptn machte auch einen motivierten Eindruck, was auch nicht immer auf den Booten der Fall ist.
> Mein Tip: Nimm Dir eine leichte Pilkrute (20 lbs) und entsprechend kleine/mittlere Multi mit fürs Grundangeln vom Boot. Wir mussten mit den 50 lbs Ruten/Rollen-Kombinationen auf Grund fischen. Ist so ähnlich wie mit Panzern auf Kaninchen jagen! :q



Oki Doki...Thx nochmals
Sag mal wie ist das eigentlich mit Gepäck (Ruten Futteral) im Flieger muss man da was extra bezahlen #c#c#c.Wir fliegen mit der Condor

gruss MightyEagle


----------



## Volker2809 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: BIG Game Lanzarote pers. Erfahrungen!!*

Tja das mit den Ruten ist so ne Sache. Bei vielen Fluggesellschaften ist der Transport von Sportgeräten (z.B. Golftasche, etc.) frei. Ich hatte mir damals eine Reiserute von Shimano mitgenommen. Frag doch einfach mal bei Condor nach, ob Du eine Rutentasche bzw. ein Rutenrohr mitnehmen darfst.


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: BIG Game Lanzarote pers. Erfahrungen!!*

Ehm Volker,
AN was für Gerät wurde der Fisch mit der ("normalen") Rute + Stationären gefangen und was war das für ein Fisch? WÜrde mich wirklich sehr interressieren...
Lg und danke im Vorraus


----------



## Volker2809 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: BIG Game Lanzarote pers. Erfahrungen!!*



BarschAngler1991 schrieb:


> Ehm Volker,
> AN was für Gerät wurde der Fisch mit der ("normalen") Rute + Stationären gefangen und was war das für ein Fisch? WÜrde mich wirklich sehr interressieren...
> Lg und danke im Vorraus


 
Der Fisch war ein Bonito, die Rute müsste eine 20 lbs Shimano Bootsrute gewesen sein und die Rolle weiß ich nicht mehr. War aber ein guter Drill! :q


----------



## mightyeagle69 (21. März 2007)

*AW: BIG Game Lanzarote pers. Erfahrungen!!*

Am Sonntag iss es endlich soweit 1 Woche Urlaub auf Lanza & 1 Tag zum fischen uffém Boot :vik:mal gespannt was so geht.Wie sieht es eigentlich aus hat hier jemand erfahrungen gemacht mit Wobblern direkt von strand aus ???


Cheers MigE.


----------



## Sailfisch (21. März 2007)

*AW: BIG Game Lanzarote pers. Erfahrungen!!*

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## mightyeagle69 (21. März 2007)

*AW: BIG Game Lanzarote pers. Erfahrungen!!*



Sailfisch schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg!



Thx Kai,
sach ma Du bist doch ein Weltenbummler hast Du schon Erfahrungen uff Lanza bzw. den Kanaren gesammelt ???

Need input ;o))


----------

